# I Need AWS Books



## moneebhamid (19 أكتوبر 2010)

i just need these book

AWS WIT-T-2008 - WELDING INSPECTION TECHNOLOGY

AWS WIT-W-2008 - WELDING INSPECTION TECHNOLOGY WORKBOOK

AWS WIT-E-2008 - WELDING INSPECTION TECHNOLOGY SAMPLE CWI

AWS VIW-M-2008 - VISUAL INSPECTION WORKSHOP REFERENCE


----------

